# Sanibel Island or Marco Island



## korndoc (Mar 26, 2008)

Which island should I chose for vacation?  I have never been to either.  
Which t/s should I chose?  
Which island/ timeshare is best for purchasing?
    Thanks,
     Jeff


----------



## nicklinneh (Mar 26, 2008)

sanibel. shelling capital of the US. Ding Darling National Wildlife Preserve for birding. miles and miles of bike lanes. marco doesn't have those things.
-ken


----------



## Bwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

We bought a Sanibel Beach Club I after staying on Sanibel.  Sanibel Beach Club II and Lighthouse Resort and Club are others we looked at.  Each one has a resale option at its website.

There are other nice timeshares on Sanibel, I just don't know much about them.

HTH


----------



## nicklinneh (Mar 26, 2008)

we like surfrider; we go back year after year. it's quiet and laid-back, close to the lighthouse. small (31 units) and small units, but good service (until 5 pm). good HOA, low maint. and even after the hurricane we only had a $90 assessment. if you just want to look, they have rentals and II, RCI, and Bluegreen have listings. Here's pix. -ken
http://surfriderbeachclub.com/pics.html


----------



## silvib (Mar 26, 2008)

We stayed at Marco Island at Eagles Nest several years' ago and have only visited Sanibel/Captiva a couple of times, on day trips but have an exchange later in the year.
For a beach vacation, I much prefer Sanibel.


----------



## Steve (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Jeff,

I think we exchanged emails about these areas a year or more ago.  I strongly prefer Sanibel over Marco.  But it's a personal preference...some people like Marco best.  

The reasons I prefer Sanibel:  

Low-rise, low density with lots of foliage and an "Old Florida" feel.  Sanibel offers a very relaxed vacation with an unspoiled, natural flavor.  Lots of palm trees, bike paths, small shops, etc.  No big chain stores or restaurants.  No high-rise hotels or condos.

In contrast, Marco has few trees and a much more built up feel.  A wall of high-rise condos and hotels lines the beachfront.  It's a nice island, but it's a completely different feel than Sanibel.

As for timeshares on Sanibel, in my opinion, the nicest are these:

1)  Sanibel Cottages

2)  Hurricane House

---fair sized gap in quality---

3)  Tortuga Beach Club

4)  Sanibel Beach Club II

5)  Casa Ybel

Steve


----------



## BevL (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay, Devil's Advocate here.  I loveMarco Island.  The beaches are great and it's a little more urban, which is what I like.  Plus I hate paying to cross a bridge if I want to go somewhere.  

I've never stayed on Sanibel, we did a day trip there and decided it was a little TOO quiet for us.


----------



## korndoc (Mar 27, 2008)

Steve said:


> As for timeshares on Sanibel, in my opinion, the nicest are these:1)  Sanibel Cottages 2)  Hurricane House ---fair sized gap in quality--- 3)  Tortuga Beach Club 4)  Sanibel Beach Club II 5)  Casa Ybel
> Steve



Thanks everybody.  Whew! I was thinking about Marco Island and Eagles' Nest.  But your comments are definitely steering me toward Sanibel.

Steve,  congratulations, I see you now own at Aviara!  
          I have read that the beds at Sanibel Cottages are back breaking.  And at  about $1100, the MF at Hurricane is a bit stiff.  I welcome anyone else's comments on these.

          Do you not like Shell Island?  It keeps coming up for sale at a fairly reasonable price and MF.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## JLB (Mar 27, 2008)

I would not discourage you from Marco, say Club Regency, Eagles Nest, Charter Club or Surf Club.

There are little things about either place that could dissuade you if you want to be picky.

IMHO, both tend to _exclude_ by making access a tad difficult, so that the tattooed ladies and Harley folks head to Ft. Myers Beach, not that I have any personal persuasion against tattoed ladies and Harley riders.  (Since I know both, although I have not checked out all the ladies for tatoos).

If you choose to buy, peak weeks are 1-16, since these are Snowbird destinations (as opposed to Mouse destinations).  The best RCI resorts are the HGVC ones, but there are lesser, comfortable resorts in the same areas.

If you need lists, or guidance, let me know.


----------



## urple2 (Mar 27, 2008)

korndoc said:


> Which island should I chose for vacation?  I have never been to either.
> Which t/s should I chose?
> Which island/ timeshare is best for purchasing?
> Thanks,
> Jeff



I stayed at the Club Regency Resort in Marco Island in January. Very upscale area. I liked it alot. The Resort was older but very well kept and nicer than most resorts I've been too thus far.

I'll be staying on Sanibel Island in Sept. Both of those stays were from using HGVC points.


----------



## JLB (Mar 27, 2008)

My 1-cent worth--anyone who is able to stay on either island, and a few other areas of SW FL, weeks 1 through 16, are among the chosen few.


----------



## 4BoxersGranny (Mar 27, 2008)

We have exchanged to Sanibel the last two years - 2006 the Lighthouse and 2007 Casa Ybel.  Casa Ybel was right on the beach but hated the steps.  We have them at home so not too thrilled to have them on vacation.  Liked Lighthouse for the elevator and we had a three bedroom that was huge.  We go in the off season (August) as we live on the Gulf Coast of Florida so the hot weather does not bother us as we are used to it.  Have never been to Marco.  

Ding Darling had not one animal when we drove thru last August.  Was really surprised because the year before was not much better.  We like the off season because of the crowds on such a small island.  Also like to take the boat ride out of Captiva to the island that has the inn and have lunch at the inn.  Can't remember the name of it right now.

We go to quite a few exchanges right here in Florida or Hilton Head because we go about once a month and do not want to fly everywhere.  Schedule for 2008:

January - Palm Beach
February - Kanab, Utah (was a visit to see and volunteer at Best Friends Animal Sanctuary) and Cave Creek, Az.
March - Hilton Head
April - Old Town Alexandria since on ts in D.C.
May - St. Pete Beach
June - nothing yet
July - New York City
August - Key Largo
September - New Mexico
October - Miami Beach
November - Orlando
December - nothing yet 

My husband and I are 75 years old and we have no clue as to how long we are going to be able to do this so we just keep plugging on.

Kids not the least interested in our timeshares.

Helen


----------



## Laurie (Mar 27, 2008)

4BoxersGranny said:


> Ding Darling had not one animal when we drove thru last August.  Was really surprised because the year before was not much better.


Wow - what have other folks' experiences been lately at Ding Darling, and might lack of wildlife be due to time of year and bird migration patterns? Or have things there changed drastically since Hurricane Charley?

I was going to chime into this thread to say Sanibel! tho I've never been to Marco Island (and no particular desire to go) - but Sanibel was one of my favorite places in the US, in large part because of Ding Darling. Our last TS stay on Sanibel we literally went there every day except one when it was closed, and it was a different experience every day because of the wildlife. Last trip there was a late December week, before the hurricane had happened. Our next exchange there was cancelled because of the hurricane damage.

There were other wonderful things about Sanibel too. The shelling was amazing, especially right after a storm. I've been hoping all that foliage and canopy will grow back.

Also, about the cost of the bridge: once we got there, we never had any desire to drive off the island, except to Captiva.


----------



## CabinGirl (Mar 27, 2008)

In order to get a Sanibel week through RCI points, how far in advance must you book? What range of points is needed for a 2-br in weeks 1-16?

I'm looking at a several RCI points units, and would like to be able to book week at Sanibel at least sometime in the next 3 years in Jan-March. I'm not yet an RCI member, so I can't check out the system.

Is it impossible?? I don't need top of the line resort. Just safe and clean.  

Thanks!


----------



## JLB (Mar 27, 2008)

OT, who knows what Ding Darling did for a living, and where?

No fair googling!


----------



## JLB (Mar 27, 2008)

Regardless of what system you use, things are hard to get there Weeks 1-16.  No one has come up with any system that does better than others.

As far as RCI goes, the better resorts stopped appearing in 2004, when I was searching for January 2006.

For next January, this morning I saw 2 SW FL resorts, neither of which you would want.  That is the most I've seen in three months.

About a month ago a 2-bedroom at Lighthouse was available.  That was the first time I have seen it in ten years of almost-daily searching.  It was for a week after another resort in SW FL, so I took it.  We had a week in a small 1-bedroom at Caribe for two weeks before that, and I gave it back.



CabinGirl said:


> In order to get a Sanibel week through RCI points, how far in advance must you book? What range of points is needed for a 2-br in weeks 1-16?
> 
> I'm looking at a several RCI points units, and would like to be able to book week at Sanibel at least sometime in the next 3 years in Jan-March. I'm not yet an RCI member, so I can't check out the system.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

FWIW, II is currently showing a 6-13 Sep 2008 LRC and a 29 Aug - 5 Sep 2008 Tortuga BC.

I don't recall ever seeing anything for JLB's dream period.  On II, some Captiva and more Sanibel units show up for the period August through December of any given year.  They tend to go fast.

You gave up Caribe, JLB?  After telling me how great it is?


----------



## JLB (Mar 28, 2008)

I tend to shoot straight, so I would have to see in writing where I used the word _great_ regarding Caribe.    Perhaps, okey dokey, decent, suitable, or OK.  I did have it googlemapped with the sat view and talked about the trail to the beach.

I know I said that in all our years of doing this that it was our first Sanibel exchange.  That, too, was part of the reason for taking Caribe, like when we went to The Galleon--because it was one of those destinations we had not put a pin in yet.

We now share our FL vacations with another couple, so unit size and # of bedrooms and baths is important.  I took Caribe because it was their premium 1-bedroom unit.  It still would have been awkward, as it always is when you share a 1-bedroom/1-bath with another couple.  

I switched to Lighthouse because it is a 2-bedroom/2-bath.  I did the same at the last minute this year, switching from what would have been a very inferior unit at Windward Passage to an absolutely gorgeous, very private, large 2-bedroom/2-bath at Bel Air Beach Club.

To be honest, we would prefer to not be on Sanibel, but any of a few other resorts in the FMB, BB, VB area instead.  Us boys like to golf with Rapmarks and Conchman and the girls like to shop.  Plus we like to have a group out to our condo for an evening.  You don't have that Sanibel toll from the other locations.  We don't feel restricted from out comings and goings if we are on FMB or BB.

Marco is really nice, and we like to take a day or two to go to the Everglades, but it makes it quite a drive up to Corkscrew, for golf/shopping/dining at our favs.

So, to be really, really honest, our answer to this thread would be--neither.   



Bwolf said:


> You gave up Caribe, JLB?  After telling me how great it is?


----------



## JLB (Mar 28, 2008)

OK, I found the source of your query:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60277&highlight=caribe

To be exact, in reply to your criticism of Caribe in Post #2, and your reference to SBC, I said (You Honor, may I have the transcript read?):

#4:  _Although a totally crappy resort would be unacceptable, go for the area, not for the resort._

#9:  _Just my 2 cents worth, but I find it hard to believe that exchanging into Caribe would be such a bad thing. I've looked the resort over through their site, understanding that it is a little old and most of the units are small.

One of the pluses is that the resort is small, intimate, a likely quiet and relaxing place.

I see that pool and hot tub, and when you google-map the satellite view there appears to be a little path winding through to a beautiful Sanibel beach. It looks like it would have a sunset view.

What would be so bad that I should not give up a studio at Slimey Slough for a week at Caribe?_

In Post # 10, Laurie, and in Post #12, Sandcastles, also spoke well of Caribe.

In Post #12, I said, _"The bad week on Sanibel is better than a good week ___________."_

In Post #14, I said, _"Sounds like you paid for a Getaway and got a Getaway.  

FWIW, a large number of SW FL resorts are motel conversions. I recently stumbled onto the person responsible for that (yeah, he was just laying there and I stumbled on him  ), and I reported on him/it here."_

In #15, I said, _"I know I've seen or heard it somewhere, but there are two or three larger units at Caribe. It seems like 1A is a 1-bedroom deluxe 6/4 and there is a free-standing unit (cabana) or two.

Oh, here it is, "19 of our 26 apartments are efficiencies . . . The Caribe also offers one-bedroom apartments and cottages with one or two bedrooms."

That was just laying around in the JLB storeroom of SW FL timeshare knowledge. "_

In summation Your Honor, I would submit that the reading of the transcript indicates that the word _great_ was never used in reference to Caribe, by myself or any of the others who spoke up about it, and therefore, that the previous comment that the word _great_ was said should be stricken from the record.





Bwolf said:


> You gave up Caribe, JLB?  After telling me how great it is?


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 29, 2008)

[



. Us boys like to golf with Rapmarks and Conchman and the girls like to shop. Plus we like to have a group out to our condo for an evening. You don't have that Sanibel toll from the other locations. We don't feel restricted from out comings and goings if we are on FMB or BB.


Okay LBJ, exactly where do I fit in this equation? 

I took a page from your advice book, and I switched my November confirmed at Sandpiper with Doug for a two bedroom Galleon the following week.


----------



## korndoc (Mar 30, 2008)

JLB said:


> To be honest, we would prefer to not be on Sanibel, but any of a few other resorts in the FMB, BB, VB area instead.  Us boys like to golf with Rapmarks and Conchman and the girls like to shop.  Plus we like to have a group out to our condo for an evening.  You don't have that Sanibel toll from the other locations.  We don't feel restricted from out comings and goings if we are on FMB or BB.
> So, to be really, really honest, our answer to this thread would be--neither.



JLB:  where is FMB, BB and VB?

Jeff


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh Jlb, just saw your question.  Ding Darling was a political cartoonist, can't remeber which paper, maybe chicago Tribune.


----------



## JLB (Mar 30, 2008)

LBJ--  (Anyone have a picture of him holding a beagle up by its ears?  Or hear the words ". . . I will not run and, if nominated, will accept . . . "

Pat:  _Us boys_ referred to me and Gary, not me and Gary and Ron and Conch.  As in, me and Gary like to golf with Rapmarks, Rapmarks being plural.

Of course, us boys like to golf with Conch, too.
- - - - - -
Ft. Myers Beach, Bonita Beach, Vanderbilt Beach.

Barefoot Beach comes up a lot, even here just last week with one of our golfing partners.  It is actually a beach, whereas the others are town-like places (with beach), with corporate limits and all, I believe.  There is a fine line between Bonita Springs and Bonita Beach somewhere along Hickory Blvd.

There's just a whole lot of beach in SW FL.
- - - - - -
Ding Darling was the editorial cartoonist for the Des Moines Register (and Tribune), and his cartoons were syndicated widely.  His topics were visionary and he was way before his time.  As time goes on, his topics are becoming more timely.  Although he drew his last cartoon 60 years ago, they could be front-page center (like they were) today.


----------



## LMD (Mar 30, 2008)

*Marco*

I like Marco (heck..liked it so much I purchased a condo here). I have stayed at all of the timeshares on the beach and they are all equally as good..most of them have been redone since the hurricane. I have had 2 timeshare exchanges into Sanibel Island. Marco beaches are better but Sanibel is great if you like to ride your bike all over the island!! 
Lisa


----------

